# Wanderlei Silva Entrance-wearing a GI



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHUtyLA7Cyc&search=wanderlei silva---WAND SHOWIN' RESPECT WEARING THE GI.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Very interesting :laugh: :thumbsdown:.


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Rush said:


> Very interesting :laugh: :thumbsdown:.


Ya whatever get a life kid...that was a awsome entrance..


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Dandada187 said:


> Ya whatever get a life kid...that was a awsome entrance..


Okay then. How is someone just coming out in a ordinary mixed martial arts suit sweet and slowly turning? It may be sweet to extreme mixed martial arts fan who know a lot about the sport but I don't really seem to care so I'll drop this subject. That match however was awesome. I forget who it was against since it was such a long time ago.


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

Rush said:


> Okay then. How is someone just coming out in a ordinary mixed martial arts suit sweet and slowly turning? It may be sweet to extreme mixed martial arts fan who know a lot about the sport but I don't really seem to care so I'll drop this subject. That match however was awesome. I forget who it was against since it was such a long time ago.


Man u shouldnt come to my threads and talk trash about things u know nothing about,,,..and that entrance wasn't from a long time ago it was from the fujita fight!!!!I dont see why you try and talk crap to me i know way more about the sport and i have been following it for ever so i respect the fact that you might be a new fan but RESPECT UR ELDERS now go wash ur mouth out with sope


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Dandada187 said:


> Man u shouldnt come to my threads and talk trash about things u know nothing about,,,..and that entrance wasn't from a long time ago it was from the fujita fight!!!! now go wash ur mouth out with sope


What? I was just trying to be polite. I didn't insult anyone or you and I'm trying not to so we can be more cool with each other and not stir up another feud. I mixed up this entrance with another fight. Since you mentioned this was against Fujita I knew I was mixed up since that fight occured today.


----------

